# 5.5 gallon DIY rimless



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

5.5 gallon DIY 1 month in








Whisper Filter
T5 lighting
Pressurized CO2
seachem flourish excel, flourish trace
aquasoil amazonia 2, power sand special, some laterite

glossostigma elatinoides
anubias minima (right)
anubias nana narrow leaf (left)
Anubias barteri var. nana petite (on driftwood)

I think I am ready for fish. Any suggestions for a 5.5 gal?? also I need an algae eater of some sorts. I might just do shrimp. idk yet.

So far the glosso is starting to spread but very slowly. Any suggestions on how to speed this up?

Also any suggestions on how to increase the asthetic value of this tank let me know I am open for criticism.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Have a look at this thread. It seems like their set up and questions are very similar to yours.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ium/58674-suggested-fish-nano-sized-tank.html


----------

